
Microsoft staff giggle beneath the weight of 52,000-person Reply-All email storm - pwg
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/03/26/microsoft_reply_all_email_storm_52000/
======
bobblywobbles
I love this, great share - thanks for making me smile today.

